# Got a new 75 Gallon tank. Help me stock it. (Planted)



## Capt_McKinney (9 mo ago)

I just picked up a 75 Gallon tank (48" x 18" x 21"). I'm looking for ideas on what to stock it with. I have multiple tanks already, mainly 40 gls- under. This is by far my biggest tank and opens up a wide range of options. the only caveat I have is all fish must be subtitled for a planted tank, so I know most cichlids and goldfish are a no-go.

Tank speck as planned:
Substrate: custom mix of various plant quality substrates.
Filtration: Fluval 407 canister (with an optional spray bar to control flow if needed), and a sponge filter (for added bio and mechanical filtration)
Temp. I run most of my tasks between 76 and 80 F
Scape: Driftwood and various plants lots of hiding places and sightline breaks. 
Stocking ideas to start with are Rainbow, Angelfish, and/or another plant/community safe Cichlids and a reliable cleanup crew (snails are welcome).

Basically, I'm interested in hearing some stocking ideas for this tank. I would like it to be a community-style tank with some fish you would not normally find in nano (under 20 gallons) tanks.

Stock this tank as you would stock your own.

Thanks!


----------



## SarahFL125 (9 mo ago)

It sounds like you got a pretty good plan of the tank! For a clean up crew some nerite snail would do well. They wouldn't eat the plants and clean up the algae.


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

Capt_McKinney said:


> I just picked up a 75 Gallon tank (48" x 18" x 21"). I'm looking for ideas on what to stock it with. I have multiple tanks already, mainly 40 gls- under. This is by far my biggest tank and opens up a wide range of options. the only caveat I have is all fish must be subtitled for a planted tank, so I know most cichlids and goldfish are a no-go.
> 
> Tank speck as planned:
> Substrate: custom mix of various plant quality substrates.
> ...


Hi! The Fish Lady here! 😃😃
We have a 75 gallon Community tank too! 
I found that Gouramis are grreat!! They are sooo neato! They just adore planted aquariums and the flourish in them too!! They're very hardy, easy fish to keep! They're my favorite babies!😃 we have 13 of them. Just remember, they are air breathers too! They have both gills and lungs!😃 they love shoaling too!! They are definitely jumpers, though! Remember this.
There are several different species too!!


----------

